# Syncing One -Way (from LR CC to LR Classic CC)



## SherryM (Oct 12, 2018)

I use LR CC on my iPad ( version 3.4.0) to do some basic editing then sync  those photos to my IMac (LR Classic CC version 7.5; High Sierra).  I don't maintain them on the iPad.  
I haven't had problems doing this before, but the last time I turned on LRCC, it started to sync photos from the Classic CC on my IMac back to my iPad, which I absolutely don't want to do.  

I thought I would try to delete them from the iPad, but the dropdown then says it will permanently delete 'your LR photos; all synced devices; all albums & shared collections'.  

My questions:  1.  How can I ensure the photo syncing is only going one way?
2.  If I delete the photos on the iPad, will it delete them from my IMac as well?

Thank you very much for any help!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 12, 2018)

1. Photos sync from Classic to LRCC only when the user tells it to, i.e. if you add photos to the All Synced Photographs special collection in Classic, they will sync. Or if you put photos in a collection which you have enabled to sync, then they will sync. You have selective control over what syncs in that Classic to LRCC scenario, but you have no control over the other direction.....anything that you add to LRCC from any of the LRCC apps will also sync down into a sync-enabled Classic catalog. So go into Classic and figure out why they are syncing.
2. No it won't, that message is slightly misleading.....what it WILL do if you delete them from LRCC is unsync them in Classic, but be aware that if in Classic they are in a synced collection, they will be removed from that collection. Another way of deleting them from the cloud is to do it from the Classic side by simply removing the photos from the All Synced Photographs special collection.


----------



## SherryM (Oct 12, 2018)

Thank you, Jim.  I find this very confusing.  As soon as I had Classic loaded this morning, it immediately started syncing.  I was able to stop the sync under the Identity plate by pausing.  

However, I don't know why this particular collection was syncing.   I’m pretty sure I didn’t purposely tag this particular collection for syncing.  The photos in this collection all have the sync icon on them.  A quick survey of the rest of my collections don’t seem to have this, so I don’t know how it was set.  The collection does not have the sync icon to the left of the title in the Folder Panel.  

So, how do I ‘unsync’ the rest of this folder?  Half have already been synced., the rest have the ‘sync’ icon on them.   I will do as you suggest and remove them from the “all Synced Photos’, but before I do anything else, I want to make sure no more are marked for sync.

Good grief - and thanks for the help!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 12, 2018)

"Syncing" is a two-way process, so are you sure that Classic is uploading to LRCC, or downloading from LRCC?


----------



## SherryM (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi Jim,
Yes, LR Classic (on my IMac desktop) is up/downloading to LR CC (Mobile) on my iPad.  I have very few photos on my iPad and this collection which is trying to sync to the mobile LR  has almost 300.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 12, 2018)

But you say the collection is not sync-enabled, i.e. doesn't have the sync icon in front of the collection name? If that's the case then it can only be that somehow the images have been added to the All Synced Photographs special collection, OR the collection was initially sync-enabled then disabled (in that scenario the collection is removed from sync, thus from the LRCC devices, but the images themselves remain synced and have to me managed via the ASP).


----------



## SherryM (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm just not sure what has happened.  There is no sync icon in front of the collection name, yet there are photos in the collection with a sync icon attached.  

What is managing via the ASP?  Can I unsync the photos with that?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 12, 2018)

If you remove images from the ASP, it removes their sync status, i.e. they will be deleted from the LRCC cloud but they will remain in Classic but without the sync icon. If they are in a synced collection when you remove them from ASP then logically they cannot stay in that synced collection, and would therefore be removed from it.


----------



## SherryM (Oct 12, 2018)

OK, Jim, I will try this.  Hopefully this won't happen again.  I have edited from my iPad and synced up several times before, but never with any problems.  I will try to correct this collection and maybe I won't be 'sunk' anymore!
Thanks so much for all your help!


----------

